# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  ویجت SafeArea فلاتر

## hharddy

SafeArea یک ویجت مهم و مفید در Flutter است که رابط کاربری را پویا و سازگار با طیف گسترده ای از دستگاه ها می کند.
به عبارت ساده، SafeArea اساساً یک ویجت padding است که بر اساس دستگاهی که روی آن اجرا می شود، هر گونه padding لازم را به برنامه اضافه می کند.
اگر ویجت‌های برنامه شما بر روی هر یک از ویژگی‌های سیستم مانند بریدگی‌ها، نوار وضعیت، سوراخ‌های دوربین یا هر ویژگی دیگری از این قبیل قرار دارند، SafeArea در صورت لزوم، paddingرا در اطراف برنامه اضافه می‌کند.
SafeArea از MediaQuery داخلی برای بررسی ابعاد صفحه نمایش استفاده می‌کند و در صورت نیاز دارای padding اضافی است.


SafeArea({   Key key, 
  left: true, 
  top: true,  
 right: true,  
 bottom: true,  
 EdgeInsets minimum: EdgeInsets.zero,  
 bool maintainBottomViewPadding: false,  
 @required Widget child})

همانطور که در بالا می بینید Constructor که برای safeArea طراحی شده به کاربر اجازه میده اون رو به حالت سفارشی در بیاره و اجازه گسترش در یک جهت خواص رو بده .که این موارد با مقدار دهی به چهار گزینه left: ,top , right: ,bottom , که یک مقدار bool رو دریافت میکنند مقدار دهی می شود.
گزینه بعدی در این آپشن ها EdgeInsets minimum است که بهویجتاعلام میکند که حداقل فاصله مناسب از اطراف رو بگیره که اگر همانطور در قسمت قبل توضیح داده شد اگر مقدار جهت ها Falseبود در اون مسیر این محدودیت اعمال نخواهد شد.
گزینه بعدی maintainBottomViewPadding است که به ویجت اعلام میکند که باید گزینه padding رو ارجع قرار بده یا گزینه ViewPadding .که یک مقدار bool رو قبول می کند.
و در پایان یک قسمت کد کامل و نحوه استفاده از SafeArea رو بیان می کنیم.
[COLOR=white !important]


[/COLOR]

class MyApp extends StatelessWidget { 
 @override  Widget build(BuildContext context) {
    return MaterialApp(      
home: SafeArea(  left: true,    
      top: true,       
   right: true, 
         bottom: true,   
       EdgeInsets minimum: EdgeInsets.zero,        
  maintainBottomViewPadding: false,     
   child: Scaffold(        
  body: Text(  'This is an example explaining use of SafeArea in flutter-learn.ir',     
       style: TextStyle(color: Colors.green, fontSize: 20),    ),       
 ),    
  ),   
 ); 
 }}}
منبع: مرجع فارسی آموزش فلاتر

----------


## fakhravari

سلام
پیشنهاد می کنید کلیه صفحات در قالب SafeArea باشد؟

----------


## hharddy

> سلام
> پیشنهاد می کنید کلیه صفحات در قالب SafeArea باشد؟


بستگی داره, اگر از appbar استفاده میکنید نیازی به استفاده از این ویجت ندارید چون خودش مقدار padding رو محاسبه میکنه

----------

